# TiVoToGo files on Xbox 360



## Angelus2007 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a TiVo Series2, and an Xbox 360. I have TiVoToGo and have upgraded so I can convert files to my Zune. I use my PC as storage for my TiVo shows that I want to keep. Unfortunately I can't stream them back to my TiVo. I would like to stream using my 360. I can convert the files to MP4, or H.264, but I lose too much quality. Does anyone know who to convert the files and keep the quality so I can stream to my 360? Apparently since the TiVo files before conversion have a DRM on them my 360 can't find them. Any help would be great.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Angelus2007 said:


> I have a TiVo Series2, and an Xbox 360. I have TiVoToGo and have upgraded so I can convert files to my Zune. I use my PC as storage for my TiVo shows that I want to keep. Unfortunately I can't stream them back to my TiVo. I would like to stream using my 360. I can convert the files to MP4, or H.264, but I lose too much quality. Does anyone know who to convert the files and keep the quality so I can stream to my 360? Apparently since the TiVo files before conversion have a DRM on them my 360 can't find them. Any help would be great.


If you remove the DRM from .tivo files and put em on a thumb drive they still will not play from a 360.

But...

If you put the same files on a Vista Media Center computer and connect your 360 to it they will stream. Doing so as I type. 

Is this new? I don't recall being able to this before! One of the files I am playing is an HD copy of "The Unit" I transferred from my S3 to my computer the other day.

Edit: BTW, I was also able to play a freed .tivo file from my S2.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

bump

Is this old news?


----------



## techbri (Oct 15, 2007)

greg_burns said:


> If you remove the DRM from .tivo files and put em on a thumb drive they still will not play from a 360.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


This sounds promising. I have an S3 and I have the Tivo Desktop software installed. I copied a kids show over from my tivo to my MCE and set MCE to look at the My Tivo Recordings folder. I can see the file in the folder. I can play it fine in MCE but when i stream it to the Xbox, it's all blocky and there is no audio. It's a children's show so there shouldn't be any drm on it, especially since it's not even HD. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

All .tivo files have DRM on them (ie they are encrypted). They come off your Tivo that way.

BTW, I just tried to play a still encrypted .tivo file and I see the same; lots of pixelation and no audio. Run it through Tivodecode and it plays great!


----------



## techbri (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, I guess this sort of throws a wrench in my plans as I was planning to set the Tivo Desktop software to automatically copy certain shows over the the MCE drive without having to do any manual work. Is there anyway to automate the decode process once the files are copied over?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TivoDecode itself is a command line tool. I'm surprised nobody has made a script that monitor a folder and runs it against it. You could probably put together a bat file to do that and just schedule it to run hourly.

User *dlfl* has created a cool program TVAP. But I don't think it will work the way you want. But maybe dlfl will step in with an idea.


----------



## techbri (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for your help and advice. This makes for an awesome setup. At least I can put the MCE box that I migrated TV from when buying the Tio back to use.


----------

